
What You Need to Know About the Violent Animals of MS-13 - mbgaxyz
https://www.whitehouse.gov/articles/need-know-violent-animals-ms-13/
======
bediger4000
This is a bad thing. If it's offiicial policy, it demonstrates that humanity
can be taken away at the whim of those in charge. If it's not official policy,
then someone is merely demonizing a small group for the sake of some other
goal.

